# Do you know?????



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

Does anyone know if you have to have a passport to cross the border into Canada??? I wanted to take a trip to Simcoe and do some well over do perch fishing. Thanks!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No, not until 2008.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=34712


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

if your planning on ice fishing simcoe i would wait a bit cause it is likely still mostly open or very thin ice, cause im 3 hours north of simcoe and just made it out for my first ice fishing trip of the year today


----------



## upnorth (Oct 14, 2006)

Remember... It sure helps if you have a clean criminal record.Things that the u.s. considers a minor offence are considered felonies here in canada. I'm no expert, but I've been crossing the border with commercial freight for a long time, and have taken courses on border crossing procedures for both countries. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions at all. CBP is not going with hard enforcment of the passport rule by air until march.While it is mandatory, they are using some latitude on enforcing the rule.


----------



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input, I probably won't go for a few weeks now but I have travlled across the border almost every year since I was 2, Never had any problems. The new passport rule had me concerned because I don't have one and realy didnt want to buy one yet. I have heard different things about them now I know it is only on air travel, just herd about it on the news the other night. Thanks again for all your help!! 
:beer:


----------

